# can you identify this mowing deck??



## Riven (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi everyone...it's been quite a while that I have been wanting to buy a mulching kit for my JD 320 lawn and garden tractor, but the local dealership is run by frenchmen who do not speak english (I am in Quebec, Canada), and can't seem to help me. My deck says 48 on it, but the parts guy insists it isn't a 48in deck. The only option he gave me was take a chance on a kit, and if it doesn't fit...well tough, no refunds and I have to try buying another. How stupid is that?? 

Anyway, here's the scoop. It a 1994-96 from what I can figure (serial number M00320X162983) and I am uncertain as to whether it is the original deck or not. 

I am posting the following photos in hopes someone will recognize this deck and could possible set me in the right direction to purchase a mulching kit. 

I am really getting desperate. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is that off of a John Deere 185?


----------



## davethompson737 (Oct 25, 2013)

How long are the blades?


----------

